# Background check for training contract at law firms



## bumblebee333 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi just wondering what the employment background check process is like for training contracts at law firms.

Also, I heard that you receive a different contract before and after completing PCLL. Is this true? How does that differ?

Thanks!


----------

